# Christmas grinch



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2010)

Well my first one of the season.  Man is really stinks dashing people's hopes and joys this time of year.  I felt like the "grinch" but did explain, if the owner wants to sprinkle the facility and provide the area here with QR, I would be happy to enjoy it with you.

View attachment 1452


View attachment 1453


I felt bad since it was such a nice looking tree and these people could use something beautiful.  Hopefully they will take our advice and get a rated one and transfer the decorations over the weekend.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1452


View attachment 1453


/monthly_2010_12/572953df88661_LIVECHRISTMASTREE01.jpg.5498cd61a9971e4ff632243c5b25a626.jpg

/monthly_2010_12/572953df8c94d_LIVECHRISTMASTREE02.jpg.0f8528db6741e3f74b847021a305bbb2.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

what is the occupancy?


----------



## FredK (Dec 3, 2010)

You sure that a get it removed and never to be seen again within 30 days wouldn't have worked?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2010)

CD,

Existing Apartment/Boarding House Complex (R-1-2) due to tenants.  (sort of like a low rent extended stay)

FredK,

See above and could not afford to be "live at 5" see the *perfect storm* regarding celing height, ventilation, fuel packages and openings to all four corridors. This room would flash pretty fast.  However, I did also mention that code permitted it in one of the tenants places so they could cut it down a few feet and all we could do about that is try to educate them.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 3, 2010)

so if it was a live plant what would you rule

is there a size limit on potted plants in your jurisdiction.


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 3, 2010)

FM WB's new avatar?  Just kidding FM WB, but your first post started it.

View attachment 283


View attachment 283


/monthly_2010_12/grinch2.jpg.6bb61c6cc46c0280be09fbd23210ebc8.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup.....don't blame you FMWB, don't want to have to answer, the "Well why did you let them keep it???"


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, you Grinch!

(and justifiably so!)

FYI: 806.1 in the 2009 IFC for anyone who wants to look it up.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2010)

must be nice to have enough time in to retire and just set back and be king over the land


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 3, 2010)

I plan on retiring someday too (if I don't keel over at my desk first).  But it'll probably be in about 15-20 years since congress will keep raising the date.


----------



## cda (Dec 3, 2010)

I told them that at least drag my body outside the building, so I can say I did not die at work


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 3, 2010)

Ouch. That is a tough call on the tree FMWB.

On the retirement age, be glad to serve until dead. Otherwise, all the folks milking the system might have to work someday.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 3, 2010)

PA exempted live-cut trees...lol


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2010)

Arch1281,

If we used IFC it would be 806.1.1 However since using 1/UFC it’s 10.14.1 and similar for this application.  For “live” trees since they are combustible vegetation, we address them the same way since we don’t have a “dryness” division within the bureau.  If the facility is sprinkled, there is much more latitude available depending on the occupancy.

Cda,

Yea, had to come in from the woods and make a ruling.  BTW it was complaint number 120310-05 and 06 was City Hall with the same question with same result but at least they asked  

Gene,

Me too, however I was worth more to the wife in FL if I keeled over at work……bet she didn’t realize that when we moved to her home state  better check updates to our policies


----------



## cheyer (Dec 3, 2010)

FM,

Definitely, the right call....


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks "C" however I still felt like

View attachment 284


View attachment 284


/monthly_2010_12/572953bb5b29b_grinch-stealing_tree_t4401.jpg.21d90fff84202bb513f0d91d2c89493c.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 4, 2010)

Just curious as to the rational behind the requirement.

Was it the older lights that put off a lot of heat that starts the fires. Are the newer LED lights cooler and not as dangerous. Just wondering if they might be some alternatives other than a sprinklered building or artificial tree?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Funny, after this thread was started, yesterday I had to pick up my wife at a retirement party at a local B & B. Octogon building, circular staircase in the middle to access upper floors, with this HUGE tree in the middle. Looked way to big for them to have brought it in, but still walked up to check it out and make sure it was fake........funny stuff......can't leave work at work.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 4, 2010)

YA! They did exempt live trees! Question? If you cut the tree is it still alive?


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2010)

Trees that are cut weeks before they show up on the sales lot, then not kept watered burn very well

If you have not seen one burned, just you tube


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen the video's, but even better, fired one up myself. Pretty wild how quick they go, and the heat that is generated.....wow.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2010)

Family,

This is not a pitch because even though you know how I feel about the potentials of RFS here is something for your libraries and MT the rationale is due to the risks of people not maintaining the trees in commercial occupancies:

http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire08/PDF/f08014.pdf


----------



## RJJ (Dec 5, 2010)

CDA: I have seen them burn. Just had that argument presented. To me if it is cut it is dead!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 6, 2010)

Rjj,

Me too.  When I came up north I was amazed at the damage they caused in a structure especially when they were a secondary fuel for the first fuel ignited.  All is better in Whoville today, so far.


----------



## nickpoolclub (Dec 23, 2010)

Saw the video of trees getting burned. Specially there structure getting damaged. Pretty bad!!


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2010)

nickpoolclub said:
			
		

> Saw the video of trees getting burned. Specially there structure getting damaged. Pretty bad!!


Welcome to the board Nick!

Sue, the high desert denizen


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen the video's, but even better, fired one up myself. Pretty wild how quick they go, and the heat that is generated.....wow.


I was out to two tree fires last year.  Pretty scary what it did to both homes.  Both rentals, tenants had to move out of both.  One was electrical, one was an 'oopsy'.  Four year old pulled a lit stick out of the woodstove and turned around into the tree.  Moral of story - woodstoves, prechoolers, and 'live' dead trees don't mix.  Let's hope no one gets incinerated this holiday.  Stay safe my friends.

Sue, on the frontier


----------



## crothemi (Dec 23, 2010)

Once you see a tree go up in flames in person it will convert you to a grinch.

The Ex always had to have a real tree. One year I draggged it out to to the middle of the front lawn.

All the while thinking how bad could it be. lol

We lived a half mile east of Nowhere and there was a foot of snow on the ground.

Figured it would be safe to try this.

Walked up to the tree and tossed a lit match on it, took about 3 steps back and the tree was "Gone"

That was the last real tree I ever had.

Merry Christmas, everybody


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 28, 2010)

Kudos to you FM.  You did what had to be done, not like some on this board who don't give a Who in Whoville's a** about public safety.

Jake, fresh from Chicago Firefighter Ed Stringers wake last night.  Firefighter Corey Ankum's wake tomorrow...

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=7865759


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 28, 2010)

TJ,

Kudos to you and many hearts and prayers to CFD for their loss.


----------

